# Brillen verbesserung mit 2.4



## Storn206 (10. Februar 2008)

Es wird mit 2.4 möglich sein seine Brille zuverbessern mit 4 Urnether und einer extra zustat hier die einzelnern sachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:mmo-champion.com


----------



## Tahngarth (10. Februar 2008)

ist echt nice die veränderung *schon die urnether farmt für das teil*
ist das dann scho t6 niveau oder noch immer t5 eurer meinung nach?


----------



## milianovic (10. Februar 2008)

is ja mal fett... ich denk mal, dass es bissal schlechter als t6 sein wird... aber nah dran... hab aber keine ahung... wieß nich genau, wie sich des berechnet...


----------



## Tahngarth (10. Februar 2008)

na aufjedenfall auch ganz schö für nicht raider so wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storn206 (10. Februar 2008)

was ist hardened khorium


----------



## Gias (10. Februar 2008)

Storn206 schrieb:


> was ist hardened khorium


gute frage ich würd ja sagen gibts nicht

entweder wollten die hardened adamantite bar schreiben (gehärteter Adamantit-barren = 10 Adamantitbarren)
oder Khorium Power Core ( 3 Khoriumbarren 1 Urfeuer)

(spiel auf english und bin engineur behaupte mal alle rezepte zu kennen)


----------



## Esric (11. Februar 2008)

Wie ich gerade lese droppen die Rezepte für die Brillen in der neuen 25er Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Added Mounting Vengeance, Wand of Cleansing Light, Wand of the Demonsoul as SW Plateau trash loot. Also added engineering goggles tier 2 to plans drop here.

Somit Tschüss Vorfreude auf Patch 2.4 als Ingi! Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Moriath (11. Februar 2008)

Da freut man sich mal und dann... Iwie auch sinnlos oder? Ich meine die in den 25er raid können, haben sicher schon T6 oder wenigstens die Möglichkeit es zu bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galania (11. Februar 2008)

Hallöle,
Ja, schade das das Teil in der 25er Inni droppt.
Ne Idee wäre das so Verzauberermäßig umzusetzen,
das man sich seine Brille bei einem kundigen ingi
umbauen lassen kann...   *hoff
Gruß
Gala


----------



## Storn206 (11. Februar 2008)

es steht aber nicht da das es in der raid ini dropt


----------



## Esric (11. Februar 2008)

Gibt aber Screens wo die Rezepte da droppen.


----------



## Tahngarth (11. Februar 2008)

auf den screens steht aber sie sind nicht das die rezepte bop sind also kann dan jeder nicht raider sie teuer im ah kaufen oder jemanden der raidet fragen ob er die besorgen kann. (ja darauf bin ich ganz allein gekommen^^)


----------



## Imperator22 (11. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr schön, freue mich schon sehr drauf, vor allem weil 4 Urnether eigentlich zu Zeiten, wo es Heroic Badges auch in Kara gibt, nichts sind. 

MfG


----------



## Sedraku (13. Februar 2008)

Gehärtetes Khorium wird mit 2.4 eingeführt. dazu gibt es bereits einen bericht hier auf Buffed. 
Was es im endeffekt zur hestellung kostet ist bisher nicht bekannt. die Frage bleibt offen, ob es wie bei den Schmeiden noch eine verbsserte version geben wird (Sprich verbesserungen mit Nethervortex).
Ich wäre allerdings einmal froh, wenn Blizz mal sonst etwas neues einfügen würde. Ich meine Verzauberer und Juweliere bekommen mit jedem Patch eine Schwette von neuen Rezepten und Formeln. da würfe ich mich als Ingi darüber freuen, wenn wir endlich auch mal ein paar neue sachen bekommen würden. Sprich Schmuckstücke und kleine Spielereien, die für PVP zugeschnitten sind. (Plus Abhärtung verstohlenheitsentdeckung usw.)

Aber das mit den Brillen in einer Ini dropt find ich schlicht und einfach übertrieben. Wenn sie schon ein system ähndlich wie bei den Schmieden eiführen wollen, dann sollte dieses rezept nicht durch fast unmögliches instanzgefarme erreicht werden müssen, sondern sofort freigeschaltet werden, nachdem man z.B. den 375 Skill erreicht hat.

Was mich zuidem interessieren würde. Können Schamanen auch ein Volltrefferbrille V2 herstellen? 
Diese Rezepte werden soweit ich deas beobachten konnte nach Klasse eingestuft und sind nich einfach irgendwo käuflich zu erwerben....


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Sedraku schrieb:


> Was mich zuidem interessieren würde. Können Schamanen auch ein Volltrefferbrille V2 herstellen?
> Diese Rezepte werden soweit ich deas beobachten konnte nach Klasse eingestuft und sind nich einfach irgendwo käuflich zu erwerben....


Also ich bin schami und kanns ;d nunja die brillen sind toll aber netharvortex = t5 innis .. da ist viels gleich gut


----------



## Sedraku (13. Februar 2008)

der Nethervortex wäre dann für die V4.0


----------



## Toyuki (14. Februar 2008)

mann muss in die ini für das  Gehärtetes Khorium
das droppt da

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?cat=r

hm aber die stats sind wirklich bt like

Der beste def tank helm aus bt
die neue brille is von den stats fast genauso gut


----------



## Sedraku (14. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube zumindest dass du das falsch verstanden hast. Die bei buffed aufgeführten neunen Items / Rezepte sind keineswegs nur in den neuen inis zu finden. U.a. hat es da auch Waffen und Rüstungsteile aufgeliste, die man durch Ruf bei der Entsrechenden fraktion beziehen kann. Ich vermute eher, dass dies wieder so eine Sauteure Variante von Khorium wird, wo man 10 normale für einen gehärtete Barren umschmelzen muss. (ich hoffe mal dass das nicht das gleich teilverhältniss wie bei adamantit ist -.-)


----------



## Toyuki (14. Februar 2008)

Sedraku schrieb:


> Ich glaube zumindest dass du das falsch verstanden hast. Die bei buffed aufgeführten neunen Items / Rezepte sind keineswegs nur in den neuen inis zu finden. U.a. hat es da auch Waffen und Rüstungsteile aufgeliste, die man durch Ruf bei der Entsrechenden fraktion beziehen kann. Ich vermute eher, dass dies wieder so eine Sauteure Variante von Khorium wird, wo man 10 normale für einen gehärtete Barren umschmelzen muss. (ich hoffe mal dass das nicht das gleich teilverhältniss wie bei adamantit ist -.-)



das wäre auch noch möglich und noch besser weil dann kann man sie die selber baun =) 
(das verstehe ich doch richtig das man Urnehter und nicht Urvortex braucht oder)
dann fang ich schonmal an zu farmen^^


----------



## Sedraku (14. Februar 2008)

Genau Vorläufig braucht man Urnether. Das mit dem Nethervortex ist mir nur eingefallen weil dieses Ugrade doch sehr dem der Schmiedekunst ähnelt und eine weitere erweiterung eben z.b. mit Nethervortex denkbar wäre. 
Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass bisher keines der Rezepte ins Spiel impelementiert wurde, noch weis man genau wo diese Droppen, oder ob man sie von einem NPC erhält. Ich denke Blizz wird diese noch genau prüfen und dann zu einer Angemessenen entscheidung kommen.


----------



## Anumunrama (17. Februar 2008)

das mit dem urnether ist garnichmal so wild weil die ja mit 2.4 nicht mehr seelengebunden sind und im ah verkauft werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

farmt sie und stellt sie ins ah ... ich denke das wenn man 4 für die bessere brile braucht das stück gut für 30 - 30 g weg geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (28. Februar 2008)

SuFU genütz und den Thread gefunden,

Hat jemand schon neuere Infos?

1. Ob die Brillen Verbesserungen jetzt mit 2.4 kommen?
2. Wenn ja was zur Hölle Hardened Khorium ist "Gehärtetes Khorium" sprich 1 Stück=10x Khorium?
3. Wo das Rezept dropt oder kaufbar ist- 25 Raid oder doch nicht?

greetz


----------



## Anumunrama (28. Februar 2008)

gehärtetes korium wird durch ein  lehrbuch erlernbar sein (für bergbauer)
was man dafür braucht weis ich (wir) nich nicht

die verbessserungen MÜSSEN mit 2.4 kommen da sie sonst erst in wotlk implementiert werden können (gibt vorher keinen anderen 2.x patch mehr und da für wotlk noch keine rezepte oder der gleichen bekannt sind müssen wie halt mit dem patch kommen

ich denke das die rezepte nicht ihn den 25 insen kommen sondern bei kaeltas oder der gleichen zu finden sind (eine andere möglichkeit ist das es trashloot aus allen insen auf dem platou ist und halt nur ne droppchance von 0,01% hat


----------



## Zoobesitzer (29. Februar 2008)

@Anumunrama Besten Dank

dann lass ich mich doch mal überraschen-wo das rezept dann genau rauskommen wird..

und hoffe, dass es nicht in der Raid Ini is-denn dann seh ich's nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (29. Februar 2008)

jop bei mir ist es das gleiche ^^ selbst wenn man ohne pre-q in den bt kommt werde ich ihn nie von innen sehen ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. März 2008)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> @Anumunrama Besten Dank
> 
> dann lass ich mich doch mal überraschen-wo das rezept dann genau rauskommen wird..
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere von mmo-champion.com (Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=4163.0 ):



> *Professions*
> These plans randomly drop from trash mobs and bosses in Sunwell Plateau.


Die Rezepte droppen leider nur in der Raid-Instanz... *seufz*


----------



## Tahngarth (14. März 2008)

naja vlt. entscheidet blizz sich noch um und die werden rufbelohnungen bei der neuen fraktion *hoff hoff hoff*
die alchie stein teile sollten glaub ich au erst drops werden und jetz kann man sie für ehrfürchtig kaufen.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (15. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?item=35273

Sviel zu Gehärtetem Khorium 

mfg


----------

